# Sixth sense about people



## pretyhowtown (May 1, 2010)

Which cognitive functions are associated with having a sixth sense about people, interns of their motivations and intentions? Fi, Ni, and Si are my three best guesses. Possibly Ne, as well.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

Tbh, I'm not sure. Speaking for myself, a very Fi user, I would say that I have a pretty attuned 'Sixth sense' in regards to reading people's motives and true intentions. I started a thread 3 months back all about first impressions and how accurate those are for people.I'm still curious about it.


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Ni and Fe. Ni always know what is there when there is no obvious that is 'there'. And Fe is sensitive to peoples facial expressions and what is happening around, and after you combine the two functions, it would make up for a psychic like thing. But actually the Senses gathered the information unconsciously and feed it to Ni. If you combine the two functions, you can't tell a lie to a person who possess that. They just know and feel intuitively the people's hidden agenda and true intentions.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags (Mar 11, 2012)

pretyhowtown said:


> Which cognitive functions are associated with having a sixth sense about people, interns of their motivations and intentions?


That would be Ni because it has the ability to go so far as to evaluate motives.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I have almost equal Fi and Se and I usually have a pretty good "sixth sense" regarding people's feelings. Also, I have too much empathy.



cityofcircuits said:


> Tbh, I'm not sure. Speaking for myself, a very Fi user, I would say that I have a pretty attuned 'Sixth sense' in regards to reading people's motives and true intentions. I started a thread 3 months back all about first impressions and how accurate those are for people.I'm still curious about it.


----------



## Raichan (Jul 15, 2010)

pretyhowtown said:


> Which cognitive functions are associated with having a sixth sense about people, interns of their motivations and intentions? Fi, Ni, and Si are my three best guesses. Possibly Ne, as well.


I wrote this before



Raichan said:


> Si - *recalling* based on external data derived from past information/experience, remembering how things have always been or usually are
> 
> Ni - *envisioning* occurrences/ transformations based on internal data, conceptualizing new ways of seeing things at times derived from meanings or symbols



Technically I think Ni is about 'sixth sense' as it is not based on concrete data, but more so deriving from symbols, meanings, making it look like 'outside data' as if you had to use another sense because it is so abstract.

As for Fi, it is more to do with personal values and ideals.

But overall, psychologically, I think we need more than just one cognitive function to make a 'sixth sense' actually '_work_'.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

Knight_In_Rags said:


> That would be Ni because it has the ability to go so far as to evaluate motives.


 Can u explain this point further? 
I look at evaluating motives as more of a T function. Logical step by step evaluation.
What you meant as evaluating motives....could you articulate that further for me. At least how you think Ni contributes.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags (Mar 11, 2012)

cityofcircuits said:


> Can u explain this point further?
> I look at evaluating motives as more of a T function. Logical step by step evaluation.
> What you meant as evaluating motives....could you articulate that further for me. At least how you think Ni contributes.


Well, Ni is known for being able to provide us with insights into internal patterns and connections. It causes you to reflect on ideas and patterns from different perspectives. Furthermore, Ni looks for possibilities and can make connections between different things. All of this is why it is used for interpreting the intent or motive behind situations, communications, and other events.


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

Knight_In_Rags said:


> Well, Ni is known for being able to provide us with insights into internal patterns and connections. It causes you to reflect on ideas and patterns from different perspectives. Furthermore, Ni looks for possibilities and can make connections between different things. All of this is why it is used for interpreting the intent or motive behind situations, communications, and other events.


is Ni the only tool to accomplish what you mentioned?
.I'm trying to raise some discussion on the source of the sixth sense. 
Cuz mine seems pretty strong and I'm trying to deduce if that's where my Ni gets used the most or comes into play easiest. Or if It's the marriage of Ni and another function. Or a certain order of functions being used. I think strong Fi plays a part as well. Some don't have a strong 'sixth sense' and I want tovknow why. But I'llresearch online too.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a sixth sense about situations or patterns of things that could happen, but I'm terrible when it comes to people. Maybe Ni is the best function for that "sixth sense?" Or Fe? Or maybe it should be 7th sense since the 6th is already taken?


----------



## Knight_In_Rags (Mar 11, 2012)

cityofcircuits said:


> is Ni the only tool to accomplish what you mentioned?
> .I'm trying to raise some discussion on the source of the sixth sense.
> Cuz mine seems pretty strong and I'm trying to deduce if that's where my Ni gets used the most or comes into play easiest. Or if It's the marriage of Ni and another function. Or a certain order of functions being used. I think strong Fi plays a part as well. Some don't have a strong 'sixth sense' and I want tovknow why. But I'llresearch online too.


It is the only tool in matters of perception  Decisions made upon what you're perceiving depends on your judgment functions.


----------



## My Own Worst Judge (May 6, 2012)

Ne, Fi, Ni, Fe. In that order.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

pretyhowtown said:


> Which cognitive functions are associated with having a sixth sense about people, interns of their motivations and intentions? Fi, Ni, and Si are my three best guesses. Possibly Ne, as well.


Define "sixth sense".


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

My Own Worst Judge said:


> Ne, Fi, Ni, Fe. In that order.


Please break down for me how you came to that conclusion.roud:


----------



## cityofcircuits (Nov 8, 2010)

Sixth sense/ Esp breakdown simplified version. Extrasensory perception - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
I have of course found much information on the topic but....I'm still exploring these.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Enneagram variant stackings should be looked into as well.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

You have a "sixth sense" about people no matter what function you have, but it's intuition that refines your impression and tells you what's important about what you sense. It's like there's the material already there, and intuition just makes it into the form that you experience.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Owfin said:


> You have a "sixth sense" about people no matter what function you have, but it's intuition that refines your impression and tells you what's important about what you sense. It's like there's the material already there, and intuition just makes it into the form that you experience.


Perhaps a mor poignant topic would be the accuracy of such a sixth sense.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

From my understanding sixth sense is more of an unconscious activity. Therefore, wouldn't it mean that if sixth sense is connected to one or more of the cognitive functions then it would be the one(s) that move data/impressions from the unconscious to the conscious? 

Then that would mean all of the judging functions could be eliminated I would think: Te, Ti, Fe, and Fi since they deal with conscious cognition. That would leave functions Se, Si, Ne, Ni to be considered. I'm not a cognitive function guru so I may slip here. But, wouldn't Se and Ne be perceiving more on a conscious level in that the stimulus is external for these functions? If so, I think Se and Ne can be eliminated.

Then that would leave the functions Ni and Si. I'm clueless when it comes to Si so I'm not sure how it is used. But, I would venture to say a strong candidate would be Ni since it has been attributed to having moments when completely new, unimagined realizations come to a person. In other words, the "aha" moment that seemingly comes out of nowhere. Thus, I would vote Ni as a lead runner for being associated with having a sixth sense about people in terms of a person's motivations and/or intentions. If Si works similarly in that it is more of an unconscious process of moving data/impressions from the unconscious to the conscious...I'm all for throwing that one into the ring too. At least that's my 2 cents worth on the subject.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

n2freedom said:


> Therefore, wouldn't it mean that if sixth sense is connected to one or more of the cognitive functions then it would be the one(s) that move data/impressions from the unconscious to the conscious?


...Which is the inferior function. So maybe that's where it comes from for everybody. It's a little hard to see from my perspective because my inferior happens to be intuition, but maybe INTPs get vague judgements from inferior Fe?


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Owfin said:


> ...Which is the inferior function. So maybe that's where it comes from for everybody. It's a little hard to see from my perspective because my inferior happens to be intuition, but maybe INTPs get vague judgements from inferior Fe?


Have no clue on that one. Let me ask you this because I'm a neophyte when it comes to functions. I know the types are mapped based on ranking order of usage but can't someone have a well defined Ni but it not necessarily be in the top 4 usage?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Owfin said:


> ...Which is the inferior function. So maybe that's where it comes from for everybody. It's a little hard to see from my perspective because my inferior happens to be intuition, but maybe INTPs get vague judgements from inferior Fe?


No idea. I usually have problems telling the true intentions and motives of people, while I can often get strong gut feelings when they do something that is "off" to me. The ability to pinpoint this is not very good though, and I can often only in retrospect say that "ah, it makes sense to me". In other words, I can't verbalize my gut feelings very well. They are just that, perceptions, but judging them is very hard. This could perhaps rather point towards Si and how Fe is not developed enough to deal with all Si data actually.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

n2freedom said:


> Have no clue on that one. Let me ask you this because I'm a neophyte when it comes to functions. I know the types are mapped based on ranking order of usage but can't someone have a well defined Ni but it not necessarily be in the top 4 usage?


There are those who strictly stick to Myers' definition and would say no, but I would definitely say yes and there are others who agree with me. There are those who refuse the existence or access to shadow functions, and there are those who readily admit this access. The camp you want to belong to is up to you, really.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

LeaT said:


> There are those who strictly stick to Myers' definition and would say no, but I would definitely say yes and there are others who agree with me. There are those who refuse the existence or access to shadow functions, and there are those who readily admit this access. The camp you want to belong to is up to you, really.


 Thanks.


----------

